
It’s weirdly hard to steal Mark Zuckerberg’s trash - IAmEveryone
https://theoutline.com/post/3994/it-is-weirdly-hard-to-steal-mark-zuckerbergs-trash?zd=4&zi=lrefrlrf
======
johnhenry
This is really bazaar and interesting story.

